# ooops



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Just deleted a load of pm`s that i wanted to keep - anyway of getting them back

Please


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

email to Jae?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

would require a restore of the PM database... that would then reset everyone elses PM system as well!

If you know who sent you the PM's then they may still have them in their sentbox so could resend them to you.

why the hell am I answering this ????


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks x 2 .


----------

